# my daughter



## katies (May 19, 2015)

Thanks MattMatt. I think walking is highly underrated. She could do that with her husband and I think walks her dog at night. 
The real work happens in the kitchen, I'm convinced.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

turnera said:


> And I'll say as a mother of a 26 year old, *they still don't realize all the options they have.*


Very few do/did at that age.....

Taking this post beyond being overweight-

Counter point: They [us] "knew" about a lot of the life options available. Did not act?

Why?

Limited resources.

Limited will power. The want was overshadowed by the challenge.

Limited support from others.

Limited strength....fear or doubt took over.

Limited resolve.....laziness or passiveness won the day.

Limited time......too damn busy surviving. 

Limited "selfishness"......taking care of others needs before taking care of our own needs.

Limited focus....Too many irons in the fire [me].

Limited luck or opportunities.

Limited health...physical or mental


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm not sure what you can really do since she's an adult. You can always be a good role model which it sounds like you are. 

How about a Fit Bit? Would she be open to getting a gift like that without being offended? They can be pricey but it can offer a little bit of motivation.


----------

